# friday the 13th



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

this was the 3rd day in a row. 2days no bite, today i beat the strikeout.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet catch! I was out there from about 8am to 3pm. I didn't even get a bite. When any of you pros decide to go out, let me know. I could use some pointers. I haven't had any luck talking Tarver into coming out with me since it's cobia season now.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Great way to break that Friday the 13th hoax! Watch out though, I think that beach bum in pic 2 is looking to steal ur fish!

Good thing the fish eye lens got that shady character's picture.

Lol, I have not surf fished in years so I am looking forward to getting bcak to it; along with all other fishing. I looked at sand spikes at Wally's today, and figured I would just build my own like I did in the past after I saw the $6+ price tag for 4' of poly pipe with a stainless screw in it!

Hope to see you out there one day.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking catch right there. I guess three is a charm for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

great catch........i did real good the week before but struck out this past thursday.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on the catch. sand fleas?


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

geat job!


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job:clap:clap


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice catch


----------

